# Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein



## TempestX1 (11. November 2013)

Bei der Swisscom sind ab heute Internetzugänge mit 1 GBit/s Downstream verfügbar. Der maximale Upstream beträgt 100 Mbit/s. Die Tarifoption kann zum bestehenden Internetzugang für 100 CHF, umgerechnet ca. 80 Euro/Monat, hinzugebucht werden. Vorraussetzung hierfür ist der Tarif Vivo Casa 5-Stern* für 149,- CHF (ca. 120 Euro)
welcher zusätzlich 50+ HD Sender, 200+ TV Sender, Videoaufnahme und Pause, Video on Demand, Telefonate in alle schweizer Handy- und Festnetze sowie in Festnetze der EU, Westeuropa, USA und Kanada.

Um die 1GBit/s nutzen zu können ist ein Glasfasernetz nötig.

Bestandskunden die kein Glasfaserkabel haben werden kostenlos vom DSL Anschluss mit 50 Mbit/s auf 100 Mbit/s erhöht. Der Upstream bei diesem Tarif beträgt 10 Mbit/s.

Quelle :
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/1-GBit-s-Internetzugang-der-Swisscom-verfuegbar-2043735.html
http://www.swisscom.ch/de/privatkunden/kombi-angebote/vivo-casa.html

Edit: 
Nachtrag zu den Preisen.
Die Lebenshaltungskosten in der Schweiz sind generell höher als in Deutschland, was gleichzeitig bedeutet das die Schweizer dadurch auch ein deutlich höheres Gehalt erhalten. Somit sind die Kosten nicht wirklich auf Euro übertragbar bzw. für Schweizer "klingen" die Beträge insgesamt weniger als für Deutsche.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (11. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*

Und ich zahle hier 24,99€ für 6 Mbit/s.

Wenn ich in 1-2 Jahren ausziehe, wird die Internetversorgung in der neuen Wohnung höchste Priorität haben. Unter 50 Mbit/s werd ich nur "meh" sagen...


----------



## BikeRider (11. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Und ich zahle hier 24,99€ für 6 Mbit/s.
> 
> Wenn ich in 1-2 Jahren ausziehe, wird die Internetversorgung in der neuen Wohnung höchste Priorität haben. Unter 50 Mbit/s werd ich nur "meh" sagen...


 So wenig ?
Ich zahle noch 32,99 für DSL 6k


----------



## hanfi104 (11. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*

Ich neide alle die so eine Verbindung reinkriegen 
Ich hab 6K mit 35€/Monat


----------



## tankster (11. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*

Und ich krepel hier mit meinen 2 mbit/s rum... und was besseres ist auch nicht in Sicht.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (11. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*

wann zieht KabelBW nach  ich will das auch haben xDDD


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (11. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*

Ich hab erst vor kurzem von der Telekom meine 10 mbit/s bekommen und fühle mich im Vergleich zu meiner 2mbit wie auf Wolken, aber wenn ich so etwas lese könnte ich ehrlich anfangen zu heulen


----------



## RaWdiGGa (11. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*

Da kann ich mich mit Unitymedia glücklich schätzen.
Hatte aber vorher auch jahrelang 6 Mbit/s, jetzt aber endlich 50Mbit/s.
Ich wollte ja erst nicht gauben das es soviel ausmacht aber was soll ich sagen...der Hammer.

1 Gbit/s ist aber auch wirklich heftig.


----------



## Thallassa (11. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*

Och, ich finde, da hab ich mit meinem 120 Mbit/s für 29,95/Monat nen guten Deal.
1Gbit/s wäre schön, aber ehrlich gesagt, die Steamgames ziehen sich auch so schon schnell genug 

Aber sehr schön, dass Gbit-leitungen mal Europa erreichen.


----------



## loser321 (11. November 2013)

Was mir bei meinem Swisscom TV gefällt ist die replay Funktion. Wen ein Freund kommt und sagt haste nicht gesehen kann ich 30h zurück das Programm ansehen.

Und naturlich die 30k.
Ah ja das beste es ist eine richtige Flat.


----------



## butter_milch (11. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*

Das zeigt, was für einen erbärmlicher Haufen deutsche Anbieter bilden, allen voran die Telekom. Einfach arm!


----------



## BikeRider (11. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*



butter_milch schrieb:


> Das zeigt, was für einen erbärmlicher Haufen deutsche Anbieter bilden, allen voran die Telekom. Einfach arm!


 So iss es
Vodafone ist meiner Meinung nach aber auch nicht besser.
Ich frage mich, warum hier in HB in teilen immer noch "nur" DSL 6k das maximum ist


----------



## AnonHome1234 (11. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*

Kabel Deutschland ftw
20€ für 100mbit + Telefon und kostenlosem Modem/Router, für euch auch 19,99€ das erste Jahr danach 39,99€. Man ist das schön wenn man Kontakte hat. 
http://www.kabeldeutschland.de/internet-telefon/internet-und-telefon-100.html


----------



## Manu98 (11. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*

Da wird man schon ganz schön neidisch wenn man hier noch mit 3 mbit Rum eiert. Aber man kennt hier halt auch nichts anderes also ist es noch zu verkraften. Naja, die Hoffnung dass hier auch mal ausgebaut wird stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt


----------



## Teutonnen (11. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*

Jetzt weiss ich auch, warum Deutschland ständig will, dass wir der EU beutreten ^^



Mein Wohnort:
http://static.zoonar.de/img/www_repository3/1d/32/ab/10_19b3282dee839dbf1fb72773d3528b8d.jpg
50k verfügbar und das Netz wird sogar ausgebaut - bis Mitte 2014 werden es 100k sein


----------



## BikeRider (11. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Jetzt weiss ich auch, warum Deutschland ständig will, dass wir der EU beutreten ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boahh - dagegen ist Bremen fast ein Dorf, was Bandbreite betrifft


----------



## Teutonnen (11. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*

Eigentlich ist es traurig, ein 5000-Seelen-Dorf hier hat eine bessere Anbindung als manche Städte in Deutschland. 

Umad, Germany? 



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Mein Wohnort


 
Ach süss, sind das deine Schwestern?


----------



## BikeRider (11. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es traurig, ein 5000-Seelen-Dorf hier hat eine bessere Anbindung als manche Städte in Deutschland.


 Sehe ich auch so.
Sollte den Bossen der Konzerne zu denken geben


----------



## Niza (12. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*

Ich gurke auch mit 6k rum.
Und das schlimme ist das bei mir auch nicht viel mehr ankommt.

Aber 1Gbit/s ist schon krass.
das wären ca. 120 MB/s download.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## AnonHome1234 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*



Niza schrieb:


> Aber 1Gbit/s ist schon krass.
> das wären ca. 120 MB/s download.


 
Freu mich drauf, ich hoffe das es Kabel Deutschland auch bald anbietet für nen Fuffi oder so, wird direkt gewechselt und LTE ist mittlerweile auch wieder zu langsam könnte mal was neues her.


----------



## butter_milch (12. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*

Ich steh mit vollen 100Mbit/s ja auch besser da als die allermeisten, aber bei meinem Volumen würde ich sofort zu 1Gbit/s greifen


----------



## mds51 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*

Auch haben will 
Da bin ich ja mit meinen 55€ für VDSL 50 mit Entertain (Router und Reciver gemietet) noch günstig dabei


----------



## Star_KillA (12. November 2013)

Ein Gigabit sind ja auch nur 125 Megabyte und nicht 1000 megabyte


----------



## Trochaeus (12. November 2013)

"nur" 
Ich lade mit 700kb/s runter, und bin zufrieden, weil ich vor Kurzem nur 250kb/s hatte


----------



## SpotlightXFX (12. November 2013)

100mbit sind auch nur 12,5 mb/s.
Aber 1mb/s für jeden mindestens ist eiendlich fair , also an die Leute wo 250kbs haben dasdie alle mindestens 1mbs bekommen. Und dann immernoch hôher können


----------



## Deimos (12. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*

Ich finds ja toll, dass es voran geht, aber der Ausbau des Glasfasernetzes wird gerade in ländlichen Gegenden schon noch etwas dauern.
Freut mich aber, dass unser Mobilriese vorwärts macht. Eine gewisse Bundesbahn dürfte sich gerne auch ein wenig interessierter an zeitgenössischer Technologie zeigen.


----------



## Ich 15 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*

nett, ich würde aber sicherlich keine 200€ dafür ausgeben.


----------



## M3talGuy (12. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*

Hm, wir haben ne 20er Leitung von KabelD für 30€ und meine Freundin eine 25er von der AWE (danke liebe Wohnungsbaugesellschaft,
dass du zum ausbau eines Monopols bei Blockwohungen hilfst und es nicht gestattest zu wechseln -.-) für 35€.

Also für ne 1Gbit/s würde ich auch nen Fuffi hinlegen


----------



## Multithread (12. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*

Da ich eh noch bei der Swisscom anrufen muss, werde ich auch gleich deswegen nachfragen ob die 100MBit bei uns schon freigeschaltet wurden und wann Glafa in unserem 500 seelen Dorf ankommt.
Gerade für nen Homeserver klingen 100MBit Upload traumhaft

PS: 100 CHF im Monat ist nicht viel für einen Schweizer.


----------



## matty2580 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*

Was das Internet und die IT betrifft machen es die Schweizer genau richtig. 
Der Ausbau ist deutlich besser als in Deutschland, die Internetnutzung deutlich höher, selbst die IT Kompetenz ist höher als in Deutschland.

Auch der durchschnittliche Lebensstandard ist deutlich höher als in Deutschland.
Wäre ich nach der Wende in die Schweiz ausgewandert, hätte ich es in den letzten 20 Jahren deutlich besser gelebt als in Deutschland.

Lob an die Schweizer von mir. Deutschland sollte sich an euch ein Bsp. nehmen.


----------



## Jabberwocky (12. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*

Und ich eier mit meinen 20K rum 

Aber wenn sie schon die 50K Abonnenten auf 100K aufstocken, sollten sie das in den unteren Bereichen auch machen. Auch wenn in meinem Block nicht mehr als 25K möglich sind


----------



## Low (12. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*

Gut das ich bei der Telekom bin, die bieten wenigstens ähnliche Datenraten an.


----------



## Deimos (12. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*



Jabberwocky schrieb:


> Aber wenn sie schon die 50K Abonnenten auf 100K aufstocken, sollten sie das in den unteren Bereichen auch machen. Auch wenn in meinem Block nicht mehr als 25K möglich sind


Hatten sie das nicht gemacht vor ca. 1 Jahr?

Nachtrag, war vor zwei Jahren: Swisscom erhöht DSL-Bandbreiten: Höhere Surfgeschwindigkeit zum gleichen Preis | Swisscom
Profitiert haben dabei alle ausser die 20k-Leitung-Besitzer .


----------



## Freakless08 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*



Low schrieb:


> Gut das ich bei der Telekom bin, die bieten wenigstens ähnliche Datenraten an.


 Die Telekom hat aber den Glasfaserausbau stark eingeschränkt und setzen weiterhin auf Kupfer für die Hausanschlüsse. Das was die Telekom zur Zeit mit dem Vektoring macht ist nichts anderes als eine totkranken Person mit schmerzmittel vollzustopfen, statt die lebensnotwenige Operation durchzuführen.
Zudem hindern sie den Wettbewerb durch die Vektoringtechnik. 
Bezüglich Internet sind andere Länder deutlich weiter als wir deutschen, nicht nur wegen der Bandbreite sondern auch wegen der kommenden Drosselung.


----------



## crae (12. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*

Also der letzte Satz hat mich beruhigt, denn ingsesamt 200 Euro für Inet und fernsehen....wow. Aber das Angebot, ist ja alles mit drin, sauschnelles Internet, Fernsehen, Telefon und Handy in fast alle Netze.

mfg, crae


----------



## Rollora (12. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Und ich zahle hier 24,99€ für 6 Mbit/s.
> 
> Wenn ich in 1-2 Jahren ausziehe, wird die Internetversorgung in der neuen Wohnung höchste Priorität haben. Unter 50 Mbit/s werd ich nur "meh" sagen...


 und ich zahl 5€ für 100mbit downstream und 100 Upstream... will auch 1 Gbit


----------



## godfather22 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> So wenig ?
> Ich zahle noch 32,99 für DSL 6k


 
Wir zahlen 40€ für 100k, HD-TV+Recorder + Festnetz und hatten das alles 9Monate lang gratis, weil wir bei der Telekom festsaßen  

Unmitymedia FTW


----------



## crae (12. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*

Tja ich gurk auch noch 8k für 40 Euro rum, aber wenn die Stadtwerke endlich ihren Arsch hochkriegen gibts bald 150k für 50 Euro.

mfg, crae


----------



## loser321 (12. November 2013)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Was das Internet und die IT betrifft machen es die Schweizer genau richtig.
> Der Ausbau ist deutlich besser als in Deutschland, die Internetnutzung deutlich höher, selbst die IT Kompetenz ist höher als in Deutschland.
> 
> Auch der durchschnittliche Lebensstandard ist deutlich höher als in Deutschland.
> ...



Glaub mir es ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt. Aber vieles.


----------



## Teutonnen (12. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*



loser321 schrieb:


> [...]


Solange es um Internet-, Stromnetz usw. geht, leider (oder zum Glück ) doch.
Im Vergleich ist es in der Schweiz nicht nur besser ausgebaut, sondern auch wesentlich günstiger.


----------



## violinista7000 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*

Da ich am CH-Land wöhne muss ich mich mit effektiv 4400 Kb/s zufrieden geben. Bei uns gibt es nicht einmal Swisscom Fernseher...


----------



## Matze211 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*

Hab jetzt 150k bei Unitymedia. Kann mich nicht beklagen, werden auch immer "geliefert". Leider ist alles in einem Gerät. Fernsehen, Telefon und Internet. Sollte das Ding mal abrauchen Ist alles weg. 
Nur der Preis ist relativ hoch. 70€ für alles mit HD-Premiumsendern.


----------



## horst--one (13. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*

In Leipzig stellt HL komm schon seit über 2Jahren 1000Mbit/s bereit: an! Internet, Telefon, Fernsehen. Für Leipzig aus Leipzig.: Option 1000 
Bei uns liegt Telekom glasfaser (200Mbit/s) und Kabel von der Primacom (128Mbit/s)


----------



## RayasVati (13. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*

20€ für ne 100k Leitung


----------



## bofferbrauer (14. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es traurig, ein 5000-Seelen-Dorf hier hat eine bessere Anbindung als manche Städte in Deutschland.


 
Was soll ich denn sagen? 150 mickrige Einwohner in meinem Ort hier in Luxemburg aber 30er Glasfaserleitung mit 50er als Upgradefunktion (mir momentan zu teuer)


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*

Naja ich habe hier immernoch nur 360kb/s maximalen Downloadspeed ^^.
Ich ziehe bald aber um kann ich irgendwie vorher erfahren was für eine Leitung ich dort haben werde und welcher Vertrag maximal möglich ist?


----------



## SwissTiger (14. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*

In meiner 12000 Seelen Stadt    (offiziel kann sich eine Gemeinde ab 10000 Einwohnern als Stadt bezeichnen)   bekommen wir nette 20Mbps.   Das reicht für nen Download mit 2MBps...

Wir haben aber das nette Vivo Casa mit 4 Sternchen und sollten aber 30MBPS haben.    Ich geh dann mal Reklamieren


----------



## M3talGuy (14. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*



Knaeckebrot93 schrieb:


> Naja ich habe hier immernoch nur 360kb/s maximalen Downloadspeed ^^.
> Ich ziehe bald aber um kann ich irgendwie vorher erfahren was für eine Leitung ich dort haben werde und welcher Vertrag maximal möglich ist?


 
Beim Vermieter/Vorbesitzer nachfragen 
Und sonst, bei Kabel Deutschland (bei anderen bestimm auch) kann man einen Verfügbarkeitscheck machen.


----------



## tschief_ (14. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*



Ich 15 schrieb:


> nett, ich würde aber sicherlich keine 200€ dafür ausgeben.


 
Wenn du vergleichst dass man in der Schweiz monatlich schnell mal um die 4'000-4'500 CHF verdient (ca. 3500 EUR) ist das eigentlich sehr wenig.


----------



## taks (14. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*



tschief_ schrieb:


> Wenn du vergleichst dass man in der Schweiz monatlich schnell mal um die 4'000-4'500 CHF verdient (ca. 3500 EUR) ist das eigentlich sehr wenig.


 
Würd ich jetzt so nicht sagen:
3.5 Zimmerwohnung = 2000.- CHF
Krankenkasse = 400.- CHF
Auto = 500.- CHF

Da sind 3000.- gleich mal weg, dann noch 200.- für Internet und Fernsehen...


----------



## Deimos (14. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*



taks schrieb:


> Würd ich jetzt so nicht sagen:
> 3.5 Zimmerwohnung = 2000.- CHF
> Krankenkasse = 400.- CHF
> Auto = 500.- CHF
> ...


 
Mieten sind so eine Sache. Ich lebe in einer 4.5 Zimmer / 130 m2 Wohnung mit Cheminee und 5 Gehminuten zum Bahnhof (an einer Hauptverkehrsachse) und zahle 1'500 CHF, in Zürich City kostet eine 1 Zimmer-Wohnung vermutlich schon deutlich mehr.
Was ich sagen will: wegen Internetkosten nagt man in der Schweiz nicht am Hungertuch, resp. passt imo das Verhältnis Salär/Ausgaben, zumal die versprochene Geschwindigkeit nach meiner Erfahrung auch anliegt.


----------



## taks (14. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*



Deimos schrieb:


> Was ich sagen will: wegen Internetkosten nagt man in der Schweiz nicht am Hungertuch, resp. passt imo das Verhältnis Salär/Ausgaben, zumal die versprochene Geschwindigkeit nach meiner Erfahrung auch anliegt.


 
Das stimmt schon, ich gönn mir ja auch einen 75MBit/s Anschluss ^^
Aber es hört sich meiner Meinung nach so an, als ob 200.- ein klacks wären 

Aber ist eigentlich ja nicht so schlimm => back to topic


----------



## tschief_ (14. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*



taks schrieb:


> Würd ich jetzt so nicht sagen:
> 3.5 Zimmerwohnung = 2000.- CHF
> Krankenkasse = 400.- CHF
> Auto = 500.- CHF
> ...



Diese 4000 Franken sind auch auf Lehrabgänger (in den meisten Berufen) bezogen. Die benötigen im Normalfall auch keine 3.5 Zimmer Wohnung alleine. Der Lohn geht dann schnell gegen die 5-6000 rauf (je nach Tätigkeit natürlich - 5000-6000 ist aber durchaus normal)

Ausserdem: Für eine 3.5 zahlt man nur in den grösseren Städten und an sehr beliebten Lagen so viel (und mehr). Ich wohne an einem Ort der mit dem ÖV und Strassen super angeschlossen ist (20k Einwohner) und zahle für eine 4.5 Zimmer Wohnung 1800.-

250 CHF für alle diese Leistungen ist eigentlich mehr als nur günstig. Kaufkraftbereinigt (Kaufkraft DE: 20.621 EUR, Kaufkraft CH: 36.351 Quelle: Kaufkraft D-A-CH 2013 | heise resale) müsste man auf den direkt umgerechnet EUR-Preis ca. 40% abziehen. Bedeutet: 120 EUR. 

Edit:
Ein Klacks ist es nicht - aber für die gebotenen Leistungen doch sehr günstig. Findest du nicht auch? (Ich lebe halt nicht in Deutschland - kann darum nur für die Schweiz sprechen)


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*

Also wenn ich 200 für meinen Internetanschluss hinblättern müsste, hola die Waldfee. Dann doch lieber ohne


----------



## tschief_ (14. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*

Inklusive Fernseh- und Telefonanschluss (Fernsehanschluss mit Replay-Funktion) mit kostenlosen Anrufen ins ganze Festnetz für kaufkraftbereinigte 120 EUR? Ist doch recht günstig


----------



## Sam_Bochum (14. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*



butter_milch schrieb:


> Das zeigt, was für einen erbärmlicher Haufen deutsche Anbieter bilden, allen voran die Telekom. Einfach arm!


 
Auf deutsche Verhältnisse umgerechnet kostet der Anschluss dann 150,- Euro, lächerlich.

Unitymedia/Kabel BW bieten an:  100mbit + PayTV + Digital Festplattenreciever + Festnetz Flat für 55,- Euro, mehr braucht kein Mensch,
und die paar Nerds die meinen sie bräuchten einen 1,2 oder 10 Gbit/s Anschluss können selbigen auch in DE bestellen....

PS: Kabel Deutschland will ab nächstem Jahr 4 bzw 8 Gbit Anschlüsse anbieten, einfach mal Googeln.

Gruß


----------



## Teutonnen (14. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*



Sam_Bochum schrieb:


> Auf deutsche Verhältnisse umgerechnet kostet der Anschluss dann 150,- Euro, lächerlich.



1. sind das nicht 150 sondern etwa 120-130€ (du musst nicht nur die Währung sondern auch die Kaufkraft gegenrechnen) und zweitens ist das nicht nur Internet, sondern auch Telefon und digitales Fernsehen gleichzeitig.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (14. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*

solang ich zum downloaden die ganzen offenen wlan netze der Nachbarschaft weiter nutzen kann komm ich mit meinen 16k gut aus


----------



## Pommesbunker (14. November 2013)

Ich find das wirklich armselig in Deutschland mit dem DSL. Ich gurk hier mit 3k rum bei dem Anbieter wäre 12k das maximale für 40€ (rein Internet mit 100 GB Volumen), ok ich wohn in nem 100 Seelen Dorf aber außenrum sind auch größere. Meiner Meinung nach hätte man das Netz nie privatisieren dürfen. Die Telekom denkt logischerweise Profitorientiert also loht sich Glasfaser für sp kleine Käffer nicht, hätte das Netz noch die Post also der Staat würde das wohl schneller gehen weil eben der Politiker während dessen Amtszeit viel ausgebaut wurde hat dann schonmal viele Sympathien insbesondere von den jüngeren.


----------



## Memphys (14. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*



Ich 15 schrieb:


> nett, ich würde aber sicherlich keine 200€ dafür ausgeben.


 
Rechne mal PayTV komplett mit allem Schnickschnack + den geilen Internetanschluss + Telefon/Handyflat bei den Schweizer Gehältern, ich glaub nicht das das für das gebotene teuer ist...


----------



## Redbull0329 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*

Wir zahlen 19€ für DSL 16 Mbit, ISDN Telefon Flat und Kabel 

Lokalversorger halt


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (14. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*

55€ für Telefon & Internet 6 Mbit - ja danke Telekom und 1&1 ...


----------



## plocktor (15. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*

Ich habe theoretisch 100 MBit/s (Kabel Deutschland sei Dank) ...

allerdings auch nur ein paar Stunden am Tag. Für den Rest des Tages
hätte der 32er Tarif auch gereicht ...

Ich finde man darf die Internet-Anbieter nicht einfach so druchkommen lassen.
Wenn ich ne Grafikkarte kauf bei der auf der Verpackung 3 GB RAM steht und
in wirklichkeit hat sie nur 1,5 GB dann nimmt sie jeder Händler anstandslos zurück.

Ruf ich allerdings bei der Hotline an weil mein Internet langsamer ist als versprochen
heißt es immer nur "bis zu" bla bla bla und "Stoßzeiten" bla bla bla und den ganzen
restlichen mist den man sich als zahlender Kunde sonst noch so anhören darf.

Jetz sind wir in Deutschland eh nicht gerade die besten wenns um die Netzanbindung geht
aber wenn das poplige Netz dann nichtmal das herbringt was es soll ...


----------



## matty2580 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*

Die versprochene Leistung ist immer reine Glückssache, leider.
Da die Provider immer nur eine maximale Höchstgrenze anbieten, bekommt der Kunde den schwarzen Peter zugeschoben.

Ich hatte Glück bei 1 und 1, und bekomme einen 70k Anschluss zum Preis für einen 50k.
Offiziell sind es bei mir bis zu 50k, inoffiziell aber oft bis zu 70k. ^^

Schlimm finde ich, dass die SPD bei den Koalitionsverhandlungen gerade wieder einmal einknickt.
Erst sollte der Breitbandausbau in Deutschland gefördert werden, sogar erzwungen, jetzt überlässt man das wieder dem Wettbewerb und den Providern.
Damit werden sich die weißen Flecken auf der Landkarte beim Breitbandausbau zementieren, mindestens in den kommenden 4 Jahren.
Große Koalition plant keine Verpflichtung zu "Breitband für alle" | heise online


----------



## plocktor (15. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*

Naja als ich letztens bei meinem Provider angerufen hab um mich zu beschweren weil meine Verbindung so langsam ist
hieß es ganz einfach "wenn sie beim Speedtest weniger als 50 MBit/s bekommen dürfen sie wieder anrufen wenn es mehr
ist dann passt das schon"
Am liebsten wär ich durchs Telefon gesprungen und der guten Frau an die Gurgel gegangen.

Ich zahle für 100 MBit/s und soll mich dann mit über 50 MBit/s zufrieden geben? Ein witz ist sowas ...

Als würde man an der Tankstelle 30 Liter tanken und dann aber 60 Liter bezahlen ...

Man sollte die dazu zwingen dass sie Mindestwerte und keine Maximalwerte angeben dann weiß man wenigstens was auf
einen zukommt. Ich verstehe bloß nicht wie es einer Industrie-Nation wie Deutschland passieren kann dass
man beispielsweise weniger Glasfaser-Anschlüsse als Rumänien hat.
Nichts gegen Rumänien aber ... kann doch nicht sein oder?


----------



## Rollora (15. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*



Memphys schrieb:


> Rechne mal PayTV komplett mit allem  Schnickschnack + den geilen Internetanschluss + Telefon/Handyflat bei  den Schweizer Gehältern, ich glaub nicht das das für das gebotene teuer  ist...


 Ich zahl hier für Pay TV, 100Mbit Internet Flat, Flat SMS, Flat  Telefonie, Flat mobiles Inet 7.99 im Monat. Wobei stimmt, Schweizer  Gehälter sind doch um einiges höher, vorallem für meinen Job...





plocktor schrieb:


> Ich zahle für 100 MBit/s und soll mich dann mit über 50 MBit/s zufrieden geben? Ein witz ist sowas ...


man zahlt für BIS ZU 100 Mbits
BIS ZU ist die Floskel die Intel, AMD, Nvidia auch immer verwenden um ihre Produkte zu praisen, die Tests zeigen dann, dass das nur im allerseltensten Fall erreicht wird, im Durchschnitt was anderes.
Dafür gibts CPU und GPU Tests
Es gibt übrigens auch Tests die regelmäßig das Internet überprüfen -> muss man sich vorher einlesen.
Oft hat es aber Physikalische Ursachen an denen wenig zu rütteln ist. Etwa bei mir im Haus hab ich auch nur 4 Mbit, statt der maximalen 16, einfach, weil die Leitung von der Stadt bis zum Haus schon an der Dämpfungsgrenze ist und wenn ich mal wieder auf 16 Mbit einstelle, gehts zwar kurz, aber das Inet bricht dann des öfteren zusammen (kompletter Disconnect, weshalb ich lieber 4 stabile Mbit hab)


plocktor schrieb:


> Man sollte die dazu zwingen dass sie Mindestwerte und keine Maximalwerte angeben dann weiß man wenigstens was auf
> einen zukommt. Ich verstehe bloß nicht wie es einer Industrie-Nation wie Deutschland passieren kann dass
> man beispielsweise weniger Glasfaser-Anschlüsse als Rumänien hat.
> Nichts gegen Rumänien aber ... kann doch nicht sein oder?


Naja Rumänien ist quasi eine Technologie übersprungen: während in Dtl in den letzten 20 Jahren die Kupferanschlüsse um Milliarden ausgebaut wurden, gabs das in Rumänien nicht. Die investieren halt JETZT. Da man in Deutschland aber nicht einfach diese ältere aber doch zuverlässige (und vorallem teure) Technik abschalten kann/will und nur langsam ersetzen will (ein Telekombetreiber hat mehr davon, wenn er dich zuerst mit dem alten abzockt und dann was neues bringt, so wie etwa INTEL jetzt noch keine 8 oder 12 Kerner fürn Desktop bringt, obwohl man es könnte, aber so verdient man halt jetzt mit 2 und 4 Kernern, in ein paar Jahren mit 4,6 und 8 Kernern und dann nochmal mit mehr Kernen...)
Die Rechnung ist wirtschaftlich ganz einfach. Stadtbewohner haben hier noch den Vorteil, dass sie zwischen mehreren Anbietern vergleichen können... bei mir im Landhaus ist das leider nicht der Fall, bin von der Telekom abhängig...


----------



## plocktor (15. November 2013)

Naja eigentlich hat jedes europäische land mehr glasfaseranschlüsse als wir darunter so länder wie finnland oder schweden (liegen teilweise bei gut über 30 %). Außerdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass es in rumänien erst seit ein paar jahren telefon gibt und damit hat es da früher auch schon kupferkabel gegeben nur bauen die jetzt eben gleich was gescheites ein anstatt wie wir hier noch mehr kohle in veraltete technik zu stecken. 

Aber ich geb dir recht sie zocken uns lieber ab als uns was vernünftiges in die hand zu geben.

Ich hab mich natürlich vorher erkundigt wie denn so die erfahrungen mit so einer 100 mbit leitung sind also war mir schon klar dass ich die eher selten erreiche und dass zu stoßzeiten das ganze auch nich hinhaut wusste ich auch vorher aber um ehrlich zu sein: das nächste mal nehm ich die 32er leitung da ist die enttäuschung hinterher nicht so groß.

Das enttäuschende daran ist das niemand was dagegen macht.
Man stelle sich vor im supermarkt kauft man waschmittel und auf der verpackung steht BIS ZU 1kg ... sowas ist per Gesetz verboten.
Auch die auto industrie muss genaue angaben bezüglich der leistung eines fahrzeugs machen. Ok da gibt es toleranzen aber auch die sind festgelegt auf +/- 10 %. So kann jeder machen was er will und das ist nich ok


----------



## bofferbrauer (16. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*



Rollora schrieb:


> Ich zahl hier für Pay TV, 100Mbit Internet Flat, Flat SMS, Flat  Telefonie, Flat mobiles Inet 7.99 im Monat. Wobei stimmt, Schweizer  Gehälter sind doch um einiges höher, vorallem für meinen Job...



7,99€? Sicher dass da keine Zahl fehlt? Denn das schaut mir dann doch verdächtig günstig aus, selbst für deutsche Verhältnisse.



> Naja Rumänien ist quasi eine Technologie übersprungen: während in Dtl in den letzten 20 Jahren die Kupferanschlüsse um Milliarden ausgebaut wurden, gabs das in Rumänien nicht. Die investieren halt JETZT. Da man in Deutschland aber nicht einfach diese ältere aber doch zuverlässige (und vorallem teure) Technik abschalten kann/will und nur langsam ersetzen will (ein Telekombetreiber hat mehr davon, wenn er dich zuerst mit dem alten abzockt und dann was neues bringt, so wie etwa INTEL jetzt noch keine 8 oder 12 Kerner fürn Desktop bringt, obwohl man es könnte, aber so verdient man halt jetzt mit 2 und 4 Kernern, in ein paar Jahren mit 4,6 und 8 Kernern und dann nochmal mit mehr Kernen...)
> Die Rechnung ist wirtschaftlich ganz einfach. Stadtbewohner haben hier noch den Vorteil, dass sie zwischen mehreren Anbietern vergleichen können... bei mir im Landhaus ist das leider nicht der Fall, bin von der Telekom abhängig...


 
Trotzdem ist der Breitbandausbau in Deutschland viel zu schlecht. Man braucht sich nur das Diagramm aus der letzten C't anzuschauen. Deutschland ist (neben der Schweiz, Östreich und Belgien) nicht mal vertreten, weil weniger als 1% der Haushalte Glasfaseranschluss hat (FTTH und FTTB zusammengerechnet)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Text wird noch argumentiert, dass es in Deutschland jedoch viel FTTC (Fiber to the Curb oder Cabinet, sprich die letzte Meile fehlt) geben würde, ABER das gilt auch für die meisten anderen europäischen Staaten, so dass das Argument nur bedingt greifen kann.
Überaschend gut plaziert sind übrigens Bulgarien und, trotz seiner schieren Größe, Russland. Wobei bei letzterem wohl das meiste auf die paar Großstädte fallen dürfte, allen voran Moskau.


----------



## butter_milch (17. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*



Rollora schrieb:


> Wobei stimmt, Schweizer  Gehälter sind doch um einiges höher, vorallem für meinen Job...


 
Arrogant much? Da wird einem ja übel


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (29. November 2013)

*AW: Swisscom führt Internet mit 1 GBit/s ein*

Ach und ich mit meinen "16MBit/s" die in Wirklichkeit zw. 9,7 und 12MBit sind denk mir nur: Ich hasse euch, ich will wenigstens 50MBit/s downstream und 5MBit/s upstream!
Aber ganz ehrlich, was macht man mit 1GBit/s? Ich meine es ist zwar echt cool für Leute die wirklich viel Traffic haben bzw. die oft Filme/Programme runterladen, aber sonst ist das ja auch dezent übertrieben.


----------

